# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Atmel programmēšana

## MartinsDz

Jautājums varētu likties stulps, bet nu....
Situācija sekojoša: no programmēšanas neko nesaprotu, esmu mēģināji mācīties... bet galva pa cietu... Tātad: vai ir pieejamai programma ar kuras palīdzību ir iespējam uzbliest kodu- teiksim pēc uzzīmētas shēmiņas ar noteiktām ieejām un izejām?

----------


## mehanikis

http://megatek.filer.lv/dati/file-ldmicro.exe.htm
diezgan vienkārša programma, darbojas pēc relej principa, neko dižu neuzcelsi, bet kopumā var daudz ko ar viņu paveikt, kaut piemēram shift light ar mirgojošām diodēm utt, tur ir helps, pēc tā arī vadies, ar laiku sāks sanākt

----------


## MartinsDz

Paldies  ::  
Negribu uzbāzties bet moš ir kaut kas nopietnākai būvniecībai?

----------


## SnacK

Nu, nez vai iztiksi bez programmēšanas apguves, ja gribās ko nopietnu taisīt...

----------


## MartinsDz

Tur tā problēma ka no tā visa nesaprotu ne tik cik melns aiz naga   ::  
Paldies

----------


## mehanikis

nopietnam darbam nopietni jāstrādā, jeb jāmācās valoda  ::

----------


## chiekurs

nu vari mēģināt arduino - tur daudzas lietas atskiriba no C++ ir atvieglotas un iespejams vieglak saprast kas tur un ka notiek. ir ari pieejami neskaitami piemeri un pat apmacibas kursi.
http://arduino.cc/

----------


## Ambed

varbut kads var pateikt ka sauc sada tipa konektorus lai programmatoru pievienotu pie plates??un kur tadus atrast??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... K:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Colibris

> varbut kads var pateikt ka sauc sada tipa konektorus lai programmatoru pievienotu pie plates??un kur tadus atrast??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... K:MEWAX:IT


 http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=162_1272_1655_1656

----------


## MartinsDz

Moš kāds var ietikt ABCi CIRVJIEM?  ::  
Grāmatas, Dig.grāmatas saitus?
Paldies

----------


## chiekurs

nu lai labak izprastu mikrokontrolieru darbibu, jasak būtu ar assembleri - tad labak redzams kā mikrokontrolieris darbojas. tālak parejot uz C noteikti kārtīgi jaizprot visas bitu operācijas, kas stipri atvieglo reģistru iestādīšanu.
vispār netā ir ĻOTI daudz tutoriaļu - vnk ieraksti googlē - avr assembler tutorial

ps - avrfreaks.net ir diezgan daudz pamācību, bet pasiem pamatiem var atrast citas labakas lapas, šo lapu vari iegaumet kad talak radisies jau konkreti jautajumi

----------


## MartinsDz

Paldies  ::

----------

